# TTRS MK2 vs TTS MK3



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone picked up their TTS yet that previously had a MK2 TTRS? How noticable is the power difference please?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

tomcat said:


> Has anyone picked up their TTS yet that previously had a MK2 TTRS? How noticable is the power difference please?


Hi Tomcat not picked my TTS up yet but will let you know my thoughts when the day finally arrives.
Hopefully their shouldn`t be that much of a difference in acceleration as the TTS does 0 to 62 in 4.6 seconds with DSG box.
The TTRS Plus that I have at present does 0 to 62 in 4.3 seconds with the manual box I know that the torque figures will be some what lower than the RS but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks
Just concerned as i traded in our TTRS for the new TTS. I know it will be a bit down on power, but i couldn't wait till the MK3 TTRS comes.
Just wondering if anyone else had done the same


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi

I had a TTRS but it had a Revo map on and around 410hp so can't really compare.

What i do miss is the power surge and noise of the 5 pot, it was more of an 'event' if you know what i mean...

The TTS performance is pretty much the same as the S3 that I had previously.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi
> 
> I had a TTRS but it had a Revo map on and around 410hp so can't really compare.
> 
> ...


Hi ChrisTTs.

Is your TTS, S Tronic or manual ? If its a manual then the performance should be very close to the S3 if it S Tronic then i might be a little worried and might have to rethink my order


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi Rob

S3 and TTS both manual.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> S3 and TTS both manual.


Hi Chris.

Thanks for that mate had me a bit worried their for a min thought i was going to have to cancel me order and wait for the TTRS MK3 only joking. :lol: :lol: so looking forward to the new car can`t wait think yours is the same colour as mine Sepang Blue?

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Agree about the sound of the 5 Pot i will miss that. Going from a standard TTRS DSG to a TTS DSG, so a bit worried now. We will see. I wonder when the MK3 RS will be available


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm going from manual rs to tts stronic and *should* be picking up next week.

As everyone's already mentioned its the soundtrack and torque I will miss most but going stronic will hopefully make up for it.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some exhaust note videos in an old link of mine here:

viewtopic.php?t=975577

The performance of the new TTS is pretty similar to the outgoing RS in terms of power. I heard an RS the other day and the pop was good (of course!) but I like the character of the new TTS sound as well, which will of course only get better with age. The new steering will also give it some life as well. The new RS may get a Geneva launch next year as Audi have been very quick with model releases and there are no shortage of concepts for it. But that's a long time to wait in car years!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm getting a TTS MKIII loan car next week, whilst my RS Plus is in for some work, will let you know what I make of it.

Dealer said he is interested in hearing my thoughts, as they were surprised at how good this TTS is. I asked if they knew anything about a MKIII RS, he said he couldn't comment. It will have to be 400BHP+ imo, the price tag will be interesting. My guess is that it wont be available in a manual, like the new R8.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

One of the dealers I was chatting to recently is off to Germany next month for 'various reasons' and on his list will be to ask about the next RS and also where the ruddy gloss red seat elements went! One thing he said which we have observed here is that the role out of model variants is getting really quick so he thinks it will be sooner rather than later. You never know, it might be launched at the same time as the TTQ at Geneva next year?! Let's face it, there are now at least 2 RS style concepts already zooming around.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And YES that was supposed to be for another thread on the RS... Apols. And God knows how to change it on the app!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> One of the dealers I was chatting to recently is off to Germany next month for 'various reasons' and on his list will be to ask about the next RS and also where the ruddy gloss red seat elements went! One thing he said which we have observed here is that the role out of model variants is getting really quick so he thinks it will be sooner rather than later. You never know, it might be launched at the same time as the TTQ at Geneva next year?! Let's face it, there are now at least 2 RS style concepts already zooming around.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You might be surprised to know that the RS is on my shortlist,can forgive the dash (almost) if the performance is up to snuff ie 420bhp+ and the engine is the 2.5 :mrgreen:


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

There is a feature on the TT Clubsport Turbo in this month's Audi Driver magazine, seeing as it is producing over 600 PS in concept form I dont see it any problem for them to make a production version with 400 PS if they adopt the electric turbo. 
It doesn't mention anything about TT RS launch dates of course. Is it due to come out at next Geneva show, March 16 then?

Yes, count me in too for any info on the new TT RS.


----------

